# Mange and Mane



## TheBrokeHorse (18 November 2017)

Heya!

So I have been spending the past week looking for ways to treat mange and all I have found that people use an unregistered dewormer and in all honesty I do not want to take a chance.

My mare had it when I got her but it went away after a month and it's only ever on her face. Summer came around and its back. Any safe and natural remedies I can use to wash her face? As I am also worried what her reactions may be to harsh chemicals.

Also how can I get her mane to grow back? She scratched it off before I got her and I have been trying for ten months to get it to grow but no such luck. 

So any ideas will be a great help 

Thanks!


----------



## Shay (18 November 2017)

I'm not sure our responses for what is available in the UK are going to help you overmuch OP.  Here you need to get mange treated by a vet.  There are 4 different types of mange - as well as straw mite which is often mistaken for mange.  here you would have to get a skin scrape to determine which type you have before treating.   The drugs available on and off list are going to be different in SA I'm afraid.


----------



## meleeka (18 November 2017)

How do you know its mange?  Could it be sweet itch instead?


----------



## TheBrokeHorse (18 November 2017)

Shay said:



			I'm not sure our responses for what is available in the UK are going to help you overmuch OP.  Here you need to get mange treated by a vet.  There are 4 different types of mange - as well as straw mite which is often mistaken for mange.  here you would have to get a skin scrape to determine which type you have before treating.   The drugs available on and off list are going to be different in SA I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

The vet is on holiday for awhile and is unsure when they will be back. So I am trying to see if there is anything more natural I can put on before moving to drugs as she does not handle them well.


----------



## TheBrokeHorse (18 November 2017)

meleeka said:



			How do you know it&#8217;s mange?  Could it be sweet itch instead?
		
Click to expand...

I have heard that sweet itch spreads around the body but this has just remained on her face so I suspect it to be mange in that context


----------



## meleeka (18 November 2017)

TheBrokeHorse said:



			I have heard that sweet itch spreads around the body but this has just remained on her face so I suspect it to be mange in that context
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt mange be a year round problem? 

Sweet itch only a problem when there are midges so summer time. Its not usually on the whole body but mane and tail area.


----------



## Shay (19 November 2017)

Mange is seasonal in most of South Africa - its year round here (or more year round) because we don't have such a massive diurnal switch.  That said - it could also be sweet itch unless you are over 4.000ft?  Sweet itch is seldom body wide - it concentrates on the face, ears and above the tail.

Aloe vera or chamolmile are soothing.    I know you can get chamomile tea bags in SA.  Rooibos might also work - its anti inflammatory and said to be good for exema in humans.  (on the skin - not drunk..) But none are a substitute for getting a proper diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## TheBrokeHorse (20 November 2017)

Shay said:



			Mange is seasonal in most of South Africa - its year round here (or more year round) because we don't have such a massive diurnal switch.  That said - it could also be sweet itch unless you are over 4.000ft?  Sweet itch is seldom body wide - it concentrates on the face, ears and above the tail.

Aloe vera or chamolmile are soothing.    I know you can get chamomile tea bags in SA.  Rooibos might also work - its anti inflammatory and said to be good for exema in humans.  (on the skin - not drunk..) But none are a substitute for getting a proper diagnosis and treatment.
		
Click to expand...

My area is around 4,370ft. Only her face is effected. Ears and tails have not showed signs of being itchy or so. I am waiting for the vet to return but sadly contact is limited therefore I would love to find something to sooth. 

Will try chamomile and aloe vera.  

Thank you!


----------



## Shay (20 November 2017)

You're probably too high for midges - do you have Malaria or are you too high for that too?  (We used to be at 4,500 and too high for both.  Up in the High Veld.  Very different from Surrey!).  Try making chamomile tea (or rooibos) really strong and letting it go cold before bathing her with it.


----------



## TheBrokeHorse (21 November 2017)

Shay said:



			You're probably too high for midges - do you have Malaria or are you too high for that too?  (We used to be at 4,500 and too high for both.  Up in the High Veld.  Very different from Surrey!).  Try making chamomile tea (or rooibos) really strong and letting it go cold before bathing her with it.
		
Click to expand...

We don't have malaria. Will be giving it a try!! Thanks


----------

